# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.7! Huawei IMEI repair FREE, models Added

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.7! Huawei IMEI repair FREE, models Added* *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.7*! Huawei IMEI repair FREE, More Huawei models Added     *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* Huawei V735 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei V736 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei V830 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei V835 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)* Huawei V840 *(Read Info, Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair {World First}, Read/Write Backup)*  ** Huawei U9130 some unknown Firmware failed in boot added*  ** Now Huawei phones IMEI repair is totally free for:* *Huawei Ascend G330 - U8825
Huawei Ascend G330D - U8825D
Huawei Ascend G506
Huawei Ascend G510 - Orange Daytona - U8951
Huawei Ascend G600 - U8950-51 - U8950D - Glory+
Huawei Ascend Y300 - U8833
Huawei U8687 - Cronos* 
* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Updated*
-------------------------   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @khalidjan -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @apuesol -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @miguelshiro -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

